# Double Bass and Viola VST?



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello,

I'm currently in a hunt for a high quality double bass and viola VST, that can be used separately but also blend in with other strings. 
Now, since I'm a student I have to think somewhat economically, but if there are some nice black friday deals on these two instruments then I'm happy to hear about it, or if there are some really recommended stuff that's really worth the money.

Additionally, I found the Leonid bass and Fischer viola from embertone, which wasn't too expensive at all ( links: *





Leonid Bass







www.embertone.com




* and *





Fischer Viola







www.embertone.com




*). 
I can actually get both of these for 70 dollar each with a student discount if I wish. 
Does anyone here have any experience with these two instruments, how do they compare to other more expensive options? 

All tips and knowledge are appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi. The Embertone instruments are both pretty good, so if that’s what you can afford now you’re absolutely investing in instruments that can and will last you a long time. They’ve also developed the Joshua Bell violin which to this day is regarded as one of the best sampled solo instruments ever. The only thing I am sometimes worried about is the long silence when it comes to new releases; it’s almost as if they’ve gone into hibernation mode. On the plus side: I’ve had good interactions with their support AND they allow the reselling of their instruments.

Alternatives: Orchestral Tools have a pretty good viola sample in their Tableau range.









Tableau Solo Strings


Soaring, lyrical strings—violin, viola, and cello. Three inspiring instruments, three unique characters. This collection presents an alternative to conventional solo strings, with elegant legato, precise short notes, and unique expressive ornaments. Recorded at Teldex, the sound is natural...




www.orchestraltools.com





No bass unfortunately.

Another good solo double bass sample is this one by Xperimenta Project, for a very affordable €59. But definitely wait for an even better BF price.









Classica Double Bass - XPERIMENTA Project


Classica|Double Bassfor Kontakt Full 6.4.2 or higher 59,99€ --,--€ AUTUMN SALE - FEW HOUR LEFT BLACK FRID SALEClassica Double Bass, is a ready-to-go Double Bass library with 2 legato and three microphone positions. We recorded an italian handcrafted 4/4 Double Bass, equipped with Pirastro...




www.xperimentaproject.com





Maybe also check out the Fluffy Audio instruments. They have a viola as well,
€29 at the moment, a steal.









Trio Broz: Solo Viola


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

I have Leonid bass. I love the tone of it but it feels limiting with the transitions and always end up trying to hide it behind other instruments. Maybe it's user error on my part.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi. The Embertone instruments are both pretty good, so if that’s what you can afford now you’re absolutely investing in instruments that can and will last you a long time. They’ve also developed the Joshua Bell violin which to this day is regarded as one of the best sampled solo instruments ever. The only thing I am sometimes worried about is the long silence when it comes to new releases; it’s almost as if they’ve gone into hibernation mode. On the plus side: I’ve had good interactions with their support AND they allow the reselling of their instruments.
> 
> Alternatives: Orchestral Tools have a pretty good viola sample in their Tableau range.
> 
> ...


The tableau line seems very promising actually and not that expensive at all since you can buy the instruments separately! How would you say that OT's Tableu line compares to embertones strings instruments? 

Orchestral tools also seems to have another Library called "First strings", do you have any experience of that?

Thanks for the other tips i will also check them out!


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 21, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> I have Leonid bass. I love the tone of it but it feels limiting with the transitions and always end up trying to hide it behind other instruments. Maybe it's user error on my part.


I see, that's a little unfortunate to hear, what do you exactly mean with "feels limiting with the transitions", do you mean techniques and articulations?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> How would you say that OT's Tableu line compares to embertones strings instruments?


Comparisons are hard. You’d have to establish criteria first, such as:

- am I looking for a dry library or one that was recorded at a soundstage (mic positions)

- what is the minimum set of articulations I need

and then do a like for like comparison.

Even more importantly, check whether or not the sound and the expression speaks to you or not. Most of this is rather subjective.

Thirdly, check actual user demos if you can find them. The other day I read a positive comment about the Tableau viola by respected forum member @Rob - whose opinion I always value, based on his excellent musicianship. So that says something (to me anyway). It’s things like that that are important to me whenever I try and compare the various options out there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

That said: in the “dry and highly tweakable” category of (solo) strings there is also Chris Hein Strings Compact to consider. Given the proper BF sales price that could also be a good contender in terms of both sound and the sheer number of instruments.



For €199 you get a whole lot of excellent samples. With a cool BF discount this may be a good option too? Chris Hein does have a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Comparisons are hard. You’d have to establish criteria first, such as:
> 
> - am I looking for a dry library or one that was recorded at a soundstage (mic positions)
> 
> ...


thank you Temme, the viola in Tableau strings is very expressive, it has a beautiful tone... could be the best of the three though I don't have violin nor cello, I say this just based on demos.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 21, 2022)

Rob said:


> thank you Temme, the viola in Tableau strings is very expressive, it has a beautiful tone... could be the best of the three though I don't have violin nor cello, I say this just based on demos.


I also agree that Tableau sounds great, you might also wanna check out their "First Chair" library, because they also allow you to buy individual string instruments for a fairly good price (a tad more expensive though). I haven't tried it myself, and currently trying to decide which one to go for


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> That said: in the “dry and highly tweakable” category of (solo) strings there is also Chris Hein Strings Compact to consider. Given the proper BF sales price that could also be a good contender in terms of both sound and the sheer number of instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> For €199 you get a whole lot of excellent samples. With a cool BF discount this may be a good option too? Chris Hein does have a bit of a learning curve.



Chris hein actually looks very promising and interesting. The Cello really sounds really astonishing. Which library would you personally go for if you would have to choose between Chris Hein, Tableau (Orchestral Tools) or Embertone? The Chris hein seems a little more expensive but the quality you get from in maybe makes it worth it?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> Chris hein actually looks very promising and interesting. The Cello really sounds really astonishing. Which library would you personally go for if you would have to choose between Chris Hein, Tableau (Orchestral Tools) or Embertone? The Chris hein seems a little more expensive but the quality you get from in maybe makes it worth it?


I have the Embertone ‘quartet’ and all the Chris Hein strings. In terms of my favourite solo strings samples, I have to say Chris Hein ranks among my personal favourites. The Compct version actually contains ensembles as well, and no less than 14 solo instruments (off the top of my head). The only thing that’s compact about them is they’ve cut down the number of articulations, but left in a very good set of core ones.

So the Embertone Intimate Solo Strings are nice and have a nice sound to them. I have to say though, I almost always reach for the Chris Hein ones (and others too depending on the ‘sound’ I’m looking for). I think I am partial to the dry sound of Hein and the incredible level of control they offer. Downsides are: they’re recorded dry, so in certain use cases you find yourself looking for the proper Body IR’s / Room IR’s etc. They also offer a tremendous number of controls. Cool, but it took me almost a yesr to fully grasp the UI. 

Maybe check out some Chris Hein threads to also read up on some complaints people may have


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Further reading:






The Best Solo Cello Flautando Legato *EVER*


Well, normally such universalizing claims of "best X library" drive me a bit crazy. But seriously, someone prove me wrong:




vi-control.net










Chris Hein (Ensemble, and Solo Strings) User Tips, Questions, Feedback.


Hi, Chris Hein has Solo Strings, and Ensemble Strings Libraries, Which have lots of special features. I haven't come across any dedicated posts here that discuss how best to use them, plus tips, and suggestions from users. So, I thought it will be helpful to have this User Tips thread so we...




vi-control.net


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 21, 2022)

Rob said:


> thank you Temme, the viola in Tableau strings is very expressive, it has a beautiful tone... could be the best of the three though I don't have violin nor cello, I say this just based on demos.


I have the bundle and agree that the viola is the jewel.


----------



## Camus (Nov 21, 2022)

Emotional Viola | Best Service | bestservice.de


Emotional Viola | Die ausdrucksstärkste virtuelle Viola aller Zeiten | Außergewöhnliche Artikulationen | True Legato & Rebowing | Ornament Keyswitches | DE




www.bestservice.de




fantastique demos, i think
maybe there will a BF discount


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Heads-up:


----------



## benwiggy (Nov 22, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> How would you say that OT's Tableu line compares to embertones strings instruments?


The violin in Tableau is a bit shrill for my tastes. For some reason, the Viola has one extra articulation that Violin and Cello don't have.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Heads-up:


damn, I've never heard of this brand before, might be worth checking out! Have you tried it?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> damn, I've never heard of this brand before, might be worth checking out! Have you tried it?


Xperimenta Project is a one man developer shop run by Flavio, a composer - musician and sample wizard. His pianos are great and the Double Bass was released to some positive acclaim too. I have both this one and the Preparato one and I am looking forward for him to release more 

TL;DR Yes, his stuff is prettt good. I’ll link to a thread with some additional opinions.






OUT NOW: Classica Double Bass (by Xperimenta)


is proud to present... Classica Double Bass Classica Double Bass, is a ready-to-go Double Bass library with 2 legato and three microphone positions. We recorded an Italian handcrafted 4/4 Double Bass, equipped with Pirastro Strings, and played with a signed bow made of Pernambuco. CLOSE...




vi-control.net









OUT NOW: Preparato Double Bass


is proud to present... PREPARATO Chapter 2 - Double Bass A unique library of an handcrafted Double Bass, recorded with 24 techniques, including Sustain, Pizzicato, Spatula, EBow, Foil, Dogbrush, Mallets, Brushes, etc. PREPARATO is not just an inspiring library; thanks to the new version of...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

As for 8Dio, I have the Deep Studio Quartet and they are really great instruments too, especially for 29 USD each. The arcs in there are a particular highlight. I’ve used the cello and violin sustain patches on this little (unfinished) tune.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 22, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I have the bundle and agree that the viola is the jewel.


have you ever tried the "First Chairs" bundle from Orchestral tools? 
However when it comes to chose for Viola, I might actually consider in buying the Tableau one separately, and then go for some other library to find myself a proper Cello and also Double bass - maybe I'll go for Embertone or chris hein for those instruments.
I am pretty interest in the Nocturne Cello from OT, but it needs Kontakt full version which I don't have unfortunately.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> As for 8Dio, I have the Deep Studio Quartet and they are really great instruments too, especially for 29 USD each. The arcs in there are a particular highlight. I’ve used the cello and violin sustain patches on this little (unfinished) tune.



Sounds pretty decent and price worthy actually, I also like the tune, very catchy and relaxing at the same time. 

I have pretty much decided to go for the Tableau viola, for 34 US dollars (because of my EDU discount) it feels like an incredible good choice, and it sounds excellent too and I think it would pair well with my Joshua bell violin. 
Now for double bass, I have not completely decided yet, and I could actually need a proper cello as well, but I have my eye set for the Chris hein libraries (it's demo sounds absolutely gorgeous and realistic), I'm just hoping that they'll get a BF deal soon, but if not I might consider other options. I listened to the Xperimenta double bass and it sounds absolutely rich and gorgeous as well, and it's half the price now.

Do you need full kontakt for it or is kontakt player sufficent?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chris-hein-black-friday-sale-up-to-50-off.132769/#post-5230717



Hein sale is up now ^ / depending on where you are in the world Best Service may be the best storefront to get Hein stuff - VAT wise. (I expect them to update the CH prices with the same BF discounts soon, usually they lag behind a day or so).

Chris Hein is Kontakt Player. All 8Dio stuff requires Kontakt Full.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chris-hein-black-friday-sale-up-to-50-off.132769/#post-5230717
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great, after listening to some of it's demos, I honestly think that CH might be a good investment and the best quality I can get (in terms of Solo strings) for the money - especially if they go 40% off. 
So far, their products is not yet discounted (I have checked both best service and chris heins official website), but I wait patiently then..
Also good that Kontakt player is sufficent, since I have not had the budget to go in for the full version yet, lol.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> Thats great, after listening to some of it's demos, I honestly think that CH might be a good investment and the best quality I can get (in terms of Solo strings) for the money - especially if they go 40% off.
> So far, their products is not yet discounted (I have checked both best service and chris heins official website), but I wait patiently then..
> Also good that Kontakt player is sufficent, since I have not had the budget to go in for the full version yet, lol.


I hope the 40% is going to apply to Compact versions. Perhaps those are exempt?


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I hope the 40% is going to apply to Compact versions. Perhaps those are exempt?


I hope not, but so far neither the solo or compact strings is on discount, but I'll wait patiently, considering the recent announcement (that you linked) it should be discounted soon enough I think?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

I really have no clue, but I did manage to buy them on sale in the past, so I’d wait a couple of more days. Or maybe @Chris Hein can outright inform us?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

@Mr.Olsson Killer deal! Just went up



















Deals | Best Service: Up to 50% Off Virtual Instruments | bestservice.com


Best Service: Up to 50% Off! Best prices ever on almost all virtual instruments by Best Service - only until November 30!




www.bestservice.com


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @Mr.Olsson Killer deal! Just went up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it finally shows up! So, does this library then also contain the CH-solo Cello, CH-solo Viola and CH-Solo Double bass? If that's the case then this seems like the clear winner in terms of value for the money


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> and it finally shows up! So, does this library then also contain the CH-solo Cello, CH-solo Viola and CH-Solo Double bass? If that's the case then this seems like the clear winner in terms of value for the money


It does. As a matter of fact it has all 14 solo instruments, so different variations and samples of different solo instruments and players.

There is ONE important caveat. To make it this affordable they seriously cut down the number of articulations. So double check if you’d get by (for now) with what IS in there. Of course the legato performance patch is there and a selection of good shorts. But do check what’s not in there too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> That said: in the “dry and highly tweakable” category of (solo) strings there is also Chris Hein Strings Compact to consider. Given the proper BF sales price that could also be a good contender in terms of both sound and the sheer number of instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> For €199 you get a whole lot of excellent samples. With a cool BF discount this may be a good option too? Chris Hein does have a bit of a learning curve.



Rewatch this video, it has an overview of the articulation list.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Articulations are limited as you can clearly see. Still a decent set for the money.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Articulations are limited as you can clearly see. Still a decent set for the money.


is the slide down/slide up the same as portamento? In that case I would be missing it since it's something that I often tend to use when I compose for strings


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

I believe those slide options are actually glissandi, not portamento, but I’d have to double check.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I believe those slide options are actually glissandi, not portamento, but I’d have to double check.


i see, yeah I would have to research that then, but since I tend to compose with lot's of articulations (such as glissandi and portamento), I might have to settle with a complete solo instrument then, and maybe not the "compact package". Maybe I'll go for the CH-Cello since it sounds so lovely and also on BF-discount, and I really need a good cello too, then I can also get the Tableau viola for approx. 30 dollars with my EDU discount, and then one of the discount double basses that you previously linked, and then I'm fully equipped for my solo strings (already have Joshua bell violin).. ahh composer problems..


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 28, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> I have Leonid bass. I love the tone of it but it feels limiting with the transitions and always end up trying to hide it behind other instruments. Maybe it's user error on my part.


do you mean with the transitions between the notes? still thinking about the leonid bass since it's 50% off and also doesn't need full version of kontakt.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 28, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I have the bundle and agree that the viola is the jewel.


what is the dynamic range of the viola? can it go down to a subtle pp or up to f ?


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Nov 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I believe those slide options are actually glissandi, not portamento, but I’d have to double check.


I have to say, I just discovered emotional viola from best service, and it sounds absolutely lovely I have to say, maybe even more than the Fischer viola from embertone. 
Have you ever tried this library?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

It is a well known and loved library but I have not played it nor own it.


----------

